# What do you feed ?



## poppabill (Oct 11, 2010)

OK i am new here not new to RAW but to this forum. What do you feed, i feed RAW 3-4 times a week and i feed RAW chicken bones and all, thats probobally there favorite. I also feed my mixture of,
10 pounds of hamburg/beef with 1 pound of beef hearts, 1 pound of beef livers, 16 oz pkg cottage cheese along with 1 pound of mixed veggies (no corn) and bone meal about 10 teaspoons full, plus 8-10 eggs and vitamins and breadcrumbs, this is all mixed together and put into 1 & 2 pound pkgs then frozen for at least 3 days before use. I do the same thing with Chicken and with Pork pretty much same mix, sometimes same mix but with beef/pork,
beef/chicken etc. Thought ide share with you, any one, poppabill. 
[email protected]

BULLY & PATCHES COLLAGE MY AMERICAN BULLDOGS.
_*** Unauthorized advertising removed by Moderator ... RFD ***_


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Holy cow! Thats a complicated mess of feed stuff....we throw out whole chunks of meat or raw meaty bones once a day for our dogs. Chicken, turkey, pork, beef, fish, venison, elk, llama, lamb, etc. All depends on what we can get our hands on!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I'll second the "Holly Cow!". Where on earth did you come up with such a mixture of food? What do you feed when you are not feeding raw and why?

Welcome to the board.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

WOW!! Seems like a lot of work to me. I feed Aspen chicken, turkey, beef, pork, fish, venison, lamb, llama, elk etc. All bone in and with some organs of course. I just throw about ~1 lb. (just a guess, I never weigh his meals) out in the backyard for him to enjoy. Oh, and 2-3 whole eggs a week.


----------



## poppabill (Oct 11, 2010)

I mix it up becouse its easier sometimes to just pull out a pkg of ground up food. I also put pkgs (usually) 2 pounds of stuff just together then freeze, it might have different things in it. I think there favorite is RAW chicken, bone & all. I started pulling chicken off the bone for patches as she tries to swallow every thing, grinding stuff up is a good idea as well as i sell some to a few RAW feeders here in Rochester NY and a lot of folks are kind of leary giving RAW with the bones but dont mind it ground up or in little pieces. The way a lot of folks here are is they start off with the ground becouse there comfortable with it, then after a bit most go to bone and all. Most dogs never have a problem eating chicken with the bone but i know a lady said her dog choked to death on a RAW chicken bone (she feed my RAW mix ground up) she said she will never feed bones again of any kind. About 35 yrs ago a Rottie i had was choking on a RAW bone and i had to reach down her throat and pull it out. She bit me good but she was upset.
One thing my guys all like is RAW pork neck bones, not a whole lot of meat and dont last long but they love them, there cheap as well i get a 30 pound box of frozen for about 60 cents a pound. Any way thats my story and im sticking to it, poppabill.
I feed kibble Premium Edge Skin/Coat Salmon flavor a couple days a week.


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 31, 2010)

I feed prey model raw. Chicken, turkey, beef, pork, etc. I am trying to get my dog to eat venison, but so far that is a no go. I just throw them whole hunks of meat though, nothing ground up or mixed.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

PMR here, too. Chicken necks, backs and leg quarters, turkey necks, duck necks, pork neck bones, pork liver, beef heart, beef kidney, trachea, tripe, canned or frozen fish, and whole eggs are their normal diet right now but I'll feed almost anything I can get for a good price. My smallest dog gets approximately 1 lb, the three in the middle get approximately 1.5 lbs, the largest gets approximately 2 lbs. I just toss whatever they're eating that night on the kitchen floor and that's that. Easy peasy.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i feed prey model raw, too.
they get chicken with and without bone, pork, pork ribs, beef, beef ribs, fish, lamb, lamb necks and ribs, llama, goat, bison, beef or bison or lamb liver, lamb or bison or pork kidney, tripe with gullet and trachea (only grind they eat).....lamb heart, beef heart...venison heart.....

pretty much as many animal parts as possible...

i have a gulper, but over time, he's learned to slow down and crunch....before horking several times and having to re eat.

just purchased a half of an older lamb but not old enough to be a mutton, i think, with all the organs. should be fun, because they haven't yet had spleen or pancreas or tongue.


----------



## John Rambo (Sep 27, 2010)

I Feed KIbble!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Prey Model Raw here.


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

Another PMR feeder here. Changed my dogs lives for the better. Nuff said.


----------



## mindy (Sep 16, 2010)

i also feed prey model raw  my boys aren't so lucky to get things like llama and tripe (iorek actually doesn't like tripe anyway) but they do get chicken, turkey, moose, mackerel, and tur (newfoundland saltwater bird that sort of looks like a penguin). if i can get pork or beef on sale for less than $5/lb i get that too but it is rare. the boys also get beef liver and chicken hearts. all the food is fed bone in and whole.  they both get about 1.5 lb/day.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Chalk another one up for PMR feeder. I love it. My dogs love it. We are all happy. :biggrin:

Mine get (and will get) chicken, turkey, pork, fish, beef, llama, venison, beef heart, lamb liver, chicken liver, whole eggs, etc. Plus whatever else I can find that is appropriate and not too expensive. :smile:


----------



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

Another PMR feeder. :wink: I've seen a vast improvement in just one week. No more itching, cleaner teeth, likes it better than anything he's ever eaten before. 
He's only been eating chicken wings so far. Tomorrow I'm adding drumsticks to the mix.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

PMR!!! In 2 months:

Less Poop
No Odor
Clean Teeth
Full Longer
No Itch
No Flakes
Softer Fur

Def LESS MONEY for PMR!!!


----------

